
VR’s Big Surprise: 3-D Worlds Have Little Appeal - dsr12
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602353/vrs-big-surprise-3-d-worlds-have-little-appeal/
======
hatsunearu
Totally disagree. Vive owner, btw.

There is a huge lack of content in the VR space. It's a total blue ocean and
anyone with a computer and a platform to dev on can strike gold on every try
right now, especially on the PC-based ones like Oculus and Vive. The lack of
VR content means people is just consuming whatever that is available--Youtube,
Netflix, and so on. It's not that they aren't interested in 'real' VR content,
it's that there aren't any VR content to be interested in.

~~~
swalsh
Part of the content problem is that the market/platform is very much immature.
It's like being a web developer in 1993. The total market is small, I think
there are slightly more than 100k vives. That's tiny. The tools aren't
terrible, but they're not great... they're mostly designed for traditional
game development, and VR is tacked on top. Libraries are sparse... It's just
really early.

~~~
GFischer
Well, that's part of the appeal. I'm amazed to see chinese VR headsets on sale
everywhere (I live in Uruguay, South America). I know very little people who
actually own one, but a lot are getting curious.

I thought it would be the boom the past Christmas, but they actually might be
either this Christmas, or, more likely, the next few Christmases.

This might be either good or bad... if there's no killer app (or game), a
Super Mario for the VR platform, people who get burned might be reluctant to
invest in VR in the future.

------
drewrv
I've heard that part of what made Citizen Kane so amazing at the time was the
use of special effects and camera angles. Prior to Citizen Kane movies were
treated like a recording of live theater, rather than it's own medium. Orson
Welles treated film as it's own medium.

I feel like that's happening with VR right now. There's a new medium available
and some people are simply porting what works in other mediums over. The real
breakout hits of VR are going to be experiences that are native to VR and
simply wouldn't work in any other medium.

